# Snow Plow on a Jeep Commando



## Draper48 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a 1968 Jeep Commando that I would like to put a plow on for my driveway (not for commercial use). I found one that is mounted to a rolling chassis but it mounts to the both the front and back leaf spring shackles on each side. I have never seen this type of mount and I was wondering if this is the best way or should I look for an alternative. I do have pictures of the rolling chassis and plow set up that I can post. Thank you in advance for any suggestions you might have. 

Brian


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Post pics, we could probably tell you what brand of plow it is then and if there is a better way to mount something on it.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I supported mine with angle braces back from the plow mount to the frame.










1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## Draper48 (Mar 12, 2009)

*plow pics*

I do not know the brand of plow but here are the pics. It also has a hydrolic pump that bolts to the motor and is ran by the fan belt. Its hard to tell from the pictures, but you can see there is a rod that runs to the under carrage and attaches to the leaf spring shackle bolts 
Thanks for your help everyone.


----------

